# Tren ace vs tren enanthate



## Johnnycox (Jan 10, 2018)

Whats up fellas im planning a 12 week cycle of test cyp 500mg week and tren 250mg a week. I have cycled before on test e decca and dbol.  But i am in no way an expert so i am here trying to learn as much as possible in order to get the most out of my cycle. I was leaning towards tren e because i read it has a longer half life which means less shots per week and less money. I could do 2 shots a week with the test cyp. Where is if i was on tren ace i would have to pin every other day which would cost more. Is there any other major differences between the 2 and any recommendations on which one to choose. I am planning on  trying this recomp program that was referred to me by spongy it sounds ****ing awesome. But please any help advice or info in this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

I always recommend Tren A for first timers to Tren.  The reason is Tren can be a very very harsh compound and if you have a negative reaction it will clear your system faster than E.


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I always recommend Tren A for first timers to Tren.  The reason is Tren can be a very very harsh compound and if you have a negative reaction it will clear your system faster than
> 
> What kind of dosses are are guys running  would 100mg every other day be sufficient


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I always recommend Tren A for first timers to Tren.  The reason is Tren can be a very very harsh compound and if you have a negative reaction it will clear your system faster than E.



also is half life the only real difference between the two


----------



## PFM (Jan 10, 2018)

I have only the mirror to go by...............Test Ace and Tren Ace or Test Prop and Tren Ace gives me a slightly harder look. 

As far as sides..........better sex drive and performance on 'shorts' always.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 10, 2018)

What Spongy said. Tren's the harshest of all compounds I've used and if things get sideways on you, it's best to be out of system fast. Wonderful compound, otherwise.
100mgs EOD is sufficient. And I like Prop for my Test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2018)

I always recommend tren e because don't be a pussy about sides but being a pussy about frequent injects and oil volume is ok in my book because I do it.

Run ons gonna run on. 

So I say pick your preference based on lifestyle and go with it. What's really important is getting stronger and eating right for your goals.


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2018)

Ace for a quicker back door but on 250 mg/wk of E, you're back door is not too much further. E is typically somewhat cheaper in price.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always recommend tren e because don't be a pussy about sides but being a pussy about frequent injects and oil volume is ok in my book because I do it.



lol, I love it!


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always recommend tren e because don't be a pussy about sides but being a pussy about frequent injects and oil volume is ok in my book because I do it.
> 
> Run ons gonna run on.
> 
> So I say pick your preference based on lifestyle and go with it. What's really important is getting stronger and eating right for your goals.



Got it guys. Thanks for your input. My top priority now is getting this recomp plan figured out and in place. Might be needing some help with that and maybe diet. I will let you guys know. Thanks again


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

Johnnycox said:


> Got it guys. Thanks for your input. My top priority now is getting this recomp plan figured out and in place. Might be needing some help with that and maybe diet. I will let you guys know. Thanks again



Let me know if you need help with the diet


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 10, 2018)

Be very wise to have Cabergoline or Dostinex for tren cycles.

Ι run Tren E and Tren Hex for 8 weeks,800mgs per week,pinned every third day,it wasnt bad,the sides were there,crazy insomnia etc i had good results,then i swithed to Tren Acetate..

This thing blows away any other Tren Ester,150mgs per day and the changes are daily,crazy shit,i love it to the death,less sides too.

I'm going to use Tren E again,i might pin 300mg per week in my cruise,just to relax a bit from the daily injections,to me it has its place,you can still get good results.

I havent tried ED pinning with the Enanthate ester as other members mentioned,this might be the secret of making it work as good as the Ace,sounds really interesting


----------



## Johnnycox (Jan 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Let me know if you need help with the diet



Thats funny bro cause i was going to sit down tonight go over the recomp you sent me. crunch my numbers and try to come up with somewhat of a plan and then pm you in hopes you could look over my diet and see if you can help make it work.  pob is right my diet was always lacking but the older i get the more important i realise it is. This is the first time that i am  trying to get real serious about my diet.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 10, 2018)

Snake said back door.   Wheres FD?  lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2018)

snake said:


> Ace for a quicker back door but on 250 mg/wk of E, you're back door is not too much further. E is typically somewhat cheaper in price.



Yo mama got a quick back door



TRUSTNME said:


> Be very wise to have Cabergoline or Dostinex for tren cycles.



This isn't true but rather a conclusion that came from God knows where.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 10, 2018)

I prefer tren E over A,
Never gotten sides from E but I've had to shove my head in the freezer once on Ace becasue I got that tren cough


----------



## bvs (Jan 11, 2018)

I prefer to run tren higher than test. 

As for the esters, tren e has a longer half life but a little less actual tren per ml due to the large ester weight.

I maintain that ace is a better choice for a first time. Yes it costs more and requires more pins but learn to backload a slin pin and eod injections arent that bad

I also like to run caber with tren. Not everyone feels that its necessary but for my body i think it is. At a minimum id have it on hand just in case


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2018)

If you're gonna go 12 weeks just run the E. Yeah it's a longer half life but the convenience is worth it for 12 weeks. If you get intolerable sides then you quit and suffer an extra couple days. Lol.


----------



## john210 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ace/enanthate is just a way to deliver the tren, I like enanthate more because I don't have to inject too often. You get equal results if you administer the enanthate/acetate in equipotent doses.

Thus far, tren E is the best goddamned drug I have ever found. Tren ace doesn't even come close to tren E even at a much higher dose.

For some reason, my body seems like to longer esters and doesn't respond well if at all to shorter esters. There are a myriad of biochemical reasons as why that may be that aren't necessary to elucidate on here for the sake of this post. Test prop doesn't do jack shit for me, tren ace didn't do jack shit for me, and I've used 3-4 different well-reviewed labs at 200mg per day for both tren ace and test prop. Right now, I'm doing my first run with tren E at

800mg tren E/200mg test cyp/200mg masteron E

per week. The cycle isn't even that aggressive, yet it's by far the best cycle I've ever done. Strength and libido are insane, the aesthetic changes are far more dramatic now than they ever have been on any other cycle (and I'm only on week 6), and the side effects are absolutely non-existent other than my already-sweaty self being even more sweaty (the only drug I've ever had bad sides from is high-dose test, which I now absolutely hate).

I have plenty of anti-estrogens and caber on-hand for ancillary support, but I've found no need yet for them.


----------



## JabED (Feb 15, 2018)

If you've already got Trenbolone Acetate in your blood (can't remember if that is part of your current stack, my apologies), simply transition into the Enanthate ester...

It shouldn't take more than a week or two so just use the Acetate in decreasing amounts until the Enanthate is fully kicked in.  You'll love it, Lean!

If nothing else, you'll be one of the select folks who can comment intelligently on both esters and how they differ from one another (if they actually do).


----------



## stanley (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice to see good reviews on Tren E. When I start using tren it's mainly going to be tren e. It's going to be something like this:

Tren E 200mg x2 pw
Tri-tren (50mg Tren A, 50mg Tren E, 50mg Tren hex) x2 pw

So in total it will be 500mg tren e, 100mg tren ace and 100mg tren hex so 700mg in total. Might even add another 100mg of tren ace I'll see how it goes.

I'm running it like this for cost effectiveness and also want a bit of tren a in there too. I'm a bit apprehensive because I know my blood levels will be all over the place lol.


----------



## Solomc (Feb 19, 2018)

Get on the Tren E train.

I think I've written on this thread in the past but I'll provide my input. Tren E and A are largely the same for me but will say that my strength and power has been better on E while the Ace has done better giving me more aggression and drying me out quicker.

Using in conjunction, however, is where Tren has truly shined in my experience. My last run with tren i came off a bulk using 400mg tren e then bumped it to 600mg/wk (shot m,w,f) and added tren a at 300mg/wk. Over the course of the next few weeks I built my dose up on the tren ace to 900 while weening myself off the enanthate. I was dieting very strictly but the strength was as good as ever running the tren e. Once I dropped the e, I noticed a dip in strength and fullness (although I cut my test prop dose from 350-175mg/wk so sure that contributed), but my fatloss progress took off at a faster rate from there (think the prop dose switch helped that again).

After this experience, I'm very tempted to run both for show prep I plan on this coming spring. Want to do (working doses up over the coming weeks in a progressive fashion)
700mg/wk tren a
700mg/wk tren e
700mg/wk mast e
350mg/wk mast p
175mg/wk Test Prop


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2018)

Why not both. 

I realy like tren


----------

